# Airport Won't Turn On



## skcuf

This is the most frustrating problem I have ever encountered. I have a MacBook and I connect to my home network using the airport wireless. I have an ethernet cable as well and today I plugged that in for some reason. When I plugged it in I turned off the Airport since I figured it wasn't needed. Now the Airport won't turn back on. I really am frustrated and about ready to throw this computer out of my window. Someone please stop me from doing so.


----------



## sinclair_tm

I guess the question to ask is how you have tried to turn it back on. One way is from the menu bar. Click on the Airport symbol and select 'Turn Airport on'. The menu bar symbol should turn from an upside down cone to one with gray or black bars. The other way is to open the network System preference pane and click on Airport in the left bar and then click the Turn Airport on button. If the menu icon never turns into bars, then I'd turn off the Macbook and turn it back on and try again. If for some reason that still doesn't do it, the card could be bad and you'll need to take it to Apple to get it serviced.


----------



## skcuf

Yes I tried that...whenever I tried it just kept the little signal icon in the top highlighted blue and when I went through the system preferences into the network preferences it would just stop responding. It is only about 2 months old so I wouldn't expect the card to be bad yet.


----------



## sinclair_tm

Sounds like something is up. It could also be that something is loose. I have had that happen on an iBook once, the card wasn't fully seated. Because it is so new I would take it to Apple and ask them to fix it.


----------



## skcuf

I can get it to turn on if I select it and then close the screen. But this is only temporary. It wont stay turned on like it did before. The airport still works, it just won't turn on.


----------



## sinclair_tm

That sounds like there is a software issue of some kind. THe next thing to try is to delete the network preference file and redo all your network settings.


----------



## murbs

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1836369&tstart=1 might help


----------



## tbunyan

This is the Apple support page that sorted out this problem - weird and annoying little bug isn't it @@:1angel:

Mac OS X: Network Status is blank, or you see "Airport: Not Configured"


----------



## sinclair_tm

Please don't post in year old threads.


----------

